# Arbeit



## Krone1 (14 Juni 2013)




----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2013)

dem kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## Max100 (14 Juni 2013)

Goldene Worte


----------



## vivodus (14 Juni 2013)

Da hat heute wieder jemand einen Philosophen gefrühstückt. Aber wo Du recht hast....


----------



## UTux (14 Juni 2013)

Ein typisches Arbeitnehmer, Arbeitgeber Bild.


----------

